# one month old drooling?



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

My one month old started drooling this week. My understanding was that drooling usually starts around three months when teeth start to come in.

Is drooling a sign of some other problem? She can blow little bubbles, but I don't think that it on purpose.

Thank you.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Not a problem... you may have an early teether on your hands! My DD started drooling at 2 weeks old, and she had two teeth by her third month!


----------



## meadowmoose (Jun 12, 2006)

Same with my DD...DH got teeth early, and so did she.
I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## YummyYumYumMama (May 19, 2007)

m does it too, was told that it's a sign of salivary gland maturation


----------



## YummyYumYumMama (May 19, 2007)

-sorry, double post-


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

DD2 started drooling at about 1 month and still drools the same at 6 months but she still has no teeth


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

DD's been a drooler since that age and is much worse now that she's teething... I think the Dr. Sears book says that babes start drooling at around that age because their salivary glands have matured, but their swallow mechanism isn't working all that well yet.

In DD's case she's taking after her daddy - I guess he was a drooler too!


----------

